# Redhat installation



## kleinhans (13. November 2003)

hallo, 

ich bin im begriff, von windows auf linux um zu steigen. deshalb hab ich probiert mir redhat zu installieren. das erste problem das ich schon mal hatte war, das ich die installation nur textbasierend durchführen konnte. 
wenn ich die grafische installation auswählte kam danach nur mehr ein schwarzer bildschirm. naja, damit konnte ich ja noch leben das ich die installation textbasierend durch führen mußte. 
aber als ich dann nach auswahl der grafikkarte und des monitors zum punkt " auswahl des login typ " komme, kann ich auch nur text auswählen. da wenn ich den punkt " grafik " auswähle, wieder der schwarze bildschirm nach dem booten erscheint.

da ich mich schon ein wenig schlau gemacht habe, habe ich erfahren, dass es eventuell mit der nvidia Grafikkarte, also Geforce fx 5200 zusammen hängen. 
nur auf die lösung bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 

vielleicht kann mir ja bitte jemand helfen und so wie gesagt ich bin noch ein absoluter neuling unter linux.


----------



## JoelH (13. November 2003)

*hmm,*

guck bei nvidea auf der HP nach treibern


----------



## kleinhans (13. November 2003)

danke, 

hab auch schon nachgeschaut auf der hp, hätte auch was gefunden nur wie man das einbindet werd ich erst rausfinden müssen. 

gibt es keine andere möglichkeit auf die grafische oberfläche zu kommen, als den richtigen grafikkarten treiber bei der installation zu installieren bzw. in den kernel einzubinden.


----------



## tuxracer (13. November 2003)

die einfachere Variante

wenn Du nicht das automatische konfigurationstool nimmst

sondern xf86config welches textbasiert ne X11 konfiguration zulässt, dann macht er keinen Versuch, Deine Graka zu erkennen, und Du kannst dann eine VGA16 auswählen.


Du hast dann aber eben wie der Name sagt nur VGA mit 16 Farben, als Auflösung, auf der Grafischen oberfläche.


die kompliziertere Variante


ich weiss nicht wie es geht, aber es ist möglich, mit dem Vesa Framebuffer

hardwareunabhängig alle auflösungen bis 1280 x 1024 bei ?32 Bit zu benutzen, aber ich habe null Ahnung wie das geht.


die beste und wahrscheinlich auch enfachste Variante.

machs mit den Treibern die Du saugen kannst nach Anleitung, und falls was nicht klappt dann mach doch einfach wieder ein Posting

es wird Dir sicher wer helfen.

Als erstes gilt aber RTFM, auch wenn die manchmal (falls englisch, oder sehr kurz gefasst) nicht ganz einfach verständlich sind.

Mittlerweile ist das zwar auch nicht mehr ganz so doll.


----------



## Christian Fein (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kleinhans _
> *danke,
> 
> hab auch schon nachgeschaut auf der hp, hätte auch was gefunden nur wie man das einbindet werd ich erst rausfinden müssen.
> ...



Lad dir den Treiber runter, installiere die Kernel-Sourcen 
mach dein Treiberfile ausfuerbar:

```
$ su
[root-pass]
$ chmod u+x Nvidi_sonstwas_file 
$ ./Nvidia_sonst_was_file
[Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen]
```


----------



## BurakY (21. November 2003)

*RedHat und GeForce FX 5200*

*Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner FX 5200 und RedHat,*

leider gibt es nur eine möglichkeit das hinzubiegen,
indem man die Linux Treiber von  nvidia.de 
herunterlädt. Dieses Shell script im Runlevel 3 mit root -Rechten 
aufrufen z.B.  *linux# sh blaxxx.run*

Ich hoffe das in naher zukunft die Karte voll unterstüzt wird... ;-]


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

*Re: RedHat und GeForce FX 5200*



> _Original geschrieben von BurakY _
> *Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner FX 5200 und RedHat,
> 
> leider gibt es nur eine möglichkeit das hinzubiegen,
> ...



Wird sie doch, durch die Treiber von NVidia, auch bei anderen Betriebssystemen 
müssen Treiber eingespielt werden


----------

